# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Dire Straits

## ldpe

Несколько альбомов Dire Straits

- "Alchemy" 1984 (86 Мб)
http://depositfiles.com/files/3007077

- "Brothers in Arms" 1985 (74 Мб)
http://depositfiles.com/files/3006875

- "Sailing to Philadelphia" 2000 (77 Мб)
http://depositfiles.com/files/3007257

----------

